# Newly established 46 Gallon



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

*I have a 46 Gallon Bowfront that I recently established (5 weeks running). I'm looking at making this a heavily planted tank. I just added a few plants, and am expecting a bigger shipment of plants in the next couple of days. Please feel free to give me any advice on my landscaping. Below are my tank specs. I will post new pics when i receive my new plants.

-Marineland 330 Biowheel, Aquaclear 150
-Redsea CO2 Bio system
-Maxijet 600 for extra circulation
-stealth heater
-Powerglow flourescent bulb
-3 bags of fluorite, 1 bag of eco complete, 20 lbs of course gravel

Thanks!*


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

What are the rest of the specs? How much light are you using, any fertilizers, what plants are in there now? 

It looks like you have an anubias planted in the substrate. If true, you should attach it to the driftwood. It is a rhizome plant and will eventually die if planted. 

Red Sea CO2 works well but my experience is that it works better if you remove the tube, turn the pump over and attach the tube to the intake of the pump. This will make many more tiny bubbles of CO2 and help get into the water better.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Biowheel filters are unnecessary in a fully planted tank. The plants are a much better bio filter than any mechanical device. Bio wheels also tend to remove CO2 from the water, which isn't good.

As Jmontee said, light is what we need to know about. The light intnsity is what drives plant growth, so it determines what else you have to do to get good plant growth.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Forgot to mention, hang on back filters are OK but they will increase the loss of CO2 that is diddolved in the water. At the very least, IMO, try to keep the water level as highas possible, ie touching the outflow of the filter, to minimize the surface disturbance. This also releases CO2 from the water.


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a powerglow flourescent tube


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

so with that being said should I remove or reposition my maxijet? I have it facing the waterlevel


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

If I could also add, I'm having trouble with my PH, I cant get it below 8.0. I heard an option is to add peat as filter media. Should I remove my activated carbon and biowheel's and add peat instead?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Peat can help to reduce pH, but it does so by reducing the kH of your aquarium. You should find out what your kH, GH values are. By the light I mean how many watts is it, what is the CRI (6500 to 10000K) is what is used. Do some more research on the specs of your tank and we can help you more. The more info you have to start with the easier it will be for you to deal with any problems that may arise.

Jorge


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A powerglow fluorescent tube is not enough light. You have a 46 gallon tank, so you should have around 70 to 100 watts with the typical poor reflectors used in commercial light fixtures. No single fluorescent tube will be that high in wattage. A compact fluorescent tube - two parallel tubes connected at one end, with a single electric socket at the other end - may be 96 watts, which would be good.

With the light you have you can probably get mosses, anubias and ferns to stay alive, and possibly grow very slowly. There is no point in having CO2 with such a low light level.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Red Sea CO2 works well but my experience is that it works better if you remove the tube, turn the pump over and attach the tube to the intake of the pump. This will make many more tiny bubbles of CO2 and help get into the water better.

Could you please explain a little more what you mean by this.

Thanks
Betty


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Newly established 46 Gallon With new PICS*

Well I fixed my lighting problem I purchased a Coralife Compact Fluorescent Fixture (96 watts 6700 K).
I just got a new shipment of plants, if you look at my pictures the left side of the tank looks bare. I have a Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri) bulb in the substrate. Below is a list of my plants. I have a couple of Anubia that I attached to my driftwood, will they attach themselves to the driftwood? Also looking for a good "carpet plant". And can all these plants be dug directly into the substrate (besides the anubias)? I'd appreciate the input.

1 : Baby Tears (Hemianthus micranthemoides) 
1 : Balansae (Cryptocoryne crispatula)
1 : Green Temple Narrow (Hygro Corombosa) 
4 : Sword, Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri) 
1 : Sword, Green Melon (Echinodorus Osiris) 
1 : Sword, Red Melon (Echinodorus Barthii v. "red melon") 
1 : Sword,Ozelot Sword (Echinodorus 'ozelot')
1 : Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri) 
1 : Nana (Anubias barteri v. 'Nana')
1: Barteri Round Leaf (Anubias barteri v. 'Round Leaf')

Thanks,

Fernando


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

All of the plants you listed (except the anubias) can be planted in the substrate. The anubias will attach in a few weeks. The only problem is that any one of the 4 swords that you have will outgrow your tank very quickly. Have you looked at your ph issues? Also you will probably need root tabs since most of the plants you have are heavy root feeders. What about water column ferts?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I would take the tiger lotus bulb out of the substrate. It will begin to grow a plant. (You may even get more than one plant from the bulb.) The plant will start putting out roots. You can then plant the roots in the substrate. When it gets many roots you can detach it from the bulb. Many bulbs will rot if you plant them in the substrate.


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks jmontee and texgal. I'm having trouble keeping my PH down It's staying steady at 7.8-8.0 . The water here in San Diego is 8.0 I was told by my local pet shop to not worry about my PH. Since the fish are used to the hard water. Will this affect my plants? My KH is also really high (above 15ppm). Any advice about this. And concerning my tiger lotus should I just remove from under the substrate and set on top instead? Thanks.

Fernando


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A high GH actually benefits the plants - they need the calcium and magnesium. KH is of little interest to the plants, other than the few that use carbonates as a source of carbon - vals, for example. So, I agree with the fellow at your local pet shop.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

wannagrowplants said:


> Red Sea CO2 works well but my experience is that it works better if you remove the tube, turn the pump over and attach the tube to the intake of the pump. This will make many more tiny bubbles of CO2 and help get into the water better.
> 
> Could you please explain a little more what you mean by this.
> 
> ...


The venturi pump has an intake on the bottom that can be opened or closed change the flow rate. What I did was attach the hose, without the check valve, to this inlet. Just remove the little piece that moves to change the flow and put in the hose. I have the reactor hanging at the top of my tank so no check valve is needed. 
The easiest way to set it up is upside down, the intake is pointing up, and simply pushing the hose in. Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions about it.

Jorge


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Old women here. Are you saying to attach the tube that comes out of the bubble counter to the intake on the reactor?

Betty


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Betty,

Maybe, it goes into the small hole were the water gets sucked into the pump. If you look into the hole you will see the white blades that spin while the pump is running. One thing, are you using the larger of the Red Sea systems that has the clear reactor area on the front? If you are then you may not need to do this.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks jmontee. I do have the red sea reactor with the clear part in the front.

Betty


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is week 2 with the new plants I did some re-arranging. Still looking for a good carpet plant, and also some more to fill the left side of the tank. I added about 10 ghost shrimp, 2 panda cory's and 3 lemon tetras. Also I currently use API Leaf Zone for my plants is this sufficient nutrition for my plants? If so how often can I use this. Should I use a substrate fertilizer in conjunction with a liquid fertilizer? Any input is appreciated. Thanks.

Fernando


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

It's been 1 week from my last post. Sorry for the small pics. I've added some new plants and livestock since.
9-cardinal tetras 
1-Royal Pleco (2")
Several bunches of java fern
4- Lobelia cardinalis

FRONT VIEW









RIGHT SIDE









LEFT SIDE 









PANDA CORY'S









LIGHTS OFF SEE THE GLOW (BOTTOM LEFT)









I'll add some new pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Script,

Is that a bunch of java fern in the front? If it is then you may want to move then. Java fern is a rhizome plant and shouldn't be planted in the substrate. Maybe tie some of it to the piece of driftwood you have on the left.


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I removed my java fern from the substate and attached it to my drift wood. I have some new plants coming in and I'm going to add my discus in couple of days. I'll post pictures in a few days.


----------

